# Adria Twin - Our Modifications & Improvements



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Think we're just about finished tinkering now, thanks to those other Twin owners who've helped me with ideas and know how - pretty pleased how things have come together!

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/03/adria-twin-modifications-and.html

We've also had our interior re-upholstered in VW Golf Mk6 material and dark grey carpets with black piping - the grey upholstery and cream carpets just weren't going to last!


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Some good mods there 

We have the 2005 Twin so cannot do all of those mods, but some of them look very useful and practical.

Who did you get for the re-upholstery? I think ours may need an overhaul in the next year or so.

You've inspired me - now all I need is the time and inclination!

Cheers
Griff

P.S. I thought we had a decent trip planned this year through France and Spain for 5 weeks (still working unfortunately). Your's has just blown it away . hope you have a great time

P.P.S. - 2nd edit!! - you are 26?? how the hell do you get the time for this trip 8O 8O


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The seat covers were done by www.motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk - I'm doing a separate post about them shortly. They're the same material as in the current Mk6 VW Golf and the front ones cost just £60 for pull over ones, but 'made to measure' ones that fit the same as the originals can be had for £120.

I'm fortunate that I can work anywhere there is an internet connection (online Marketing) so can keep the money coming in that way - although I only intend to do 1-2 days a week max for the next year if I can help it!

Edit:
Seat covers:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/03/motorhome-seat-covers.html


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Addie,

There's some good mods there. I like the shelf but not sure about the coloured LEDS 

I note you have a blue blanket over the bed.

The fitted upholstered cover that comes with the van looks good - in the showroom but it's too bulky so we've stored it indoors and have just bought a kingsize blue fleece throw off ebay for £15.99 inc P&P.

We are always thinking of new improvements some more successful than others. We have replaced the shower head with a trigger one from Towsure and have a hook for it so it's easier to keep the temperature constant.

Our mods so far are here:

Adria Twin mods

Enjoy your travels

Steve


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Steve, fancy seeing you here 

We've had our Seats recovered too.

The blue blanket is actually a fitted sheet with elasticated ends and fits the bed perfectly, we don't "make" the bed as such when travelling, we just throw the covers back over it.

The remote controlled LED's were just a bit of fun, they have a static white setting which is good for seeing in the storage under the foot of the bed between the gas locker and the water heater (I only found that when doing the shelf!) £10 on eBay (link)

As for the shower head, I was advised not to use the trigger action since when the shower is "off" the pump is still running with no flow of water. Instead I've ordered and will fit a Waterproof Switch to the baisen unit to stop the folow and re-start it when required without putting undue strain in the pump.

Trying to better your wine window 'tray' but have failed so far! :lol:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

geeez Addie, well done, you want a job???

you will be opening your own factory soon!!

Sophaddie Camper Conversions  

all the best

John


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Addie, glad you said you can work from anywhere as I have good wifi and a MH that needs some of your handy work  

Love the led's and the shelves, I could do with 3 1m strips fitted in the rear for white light and coloured for christmas time as we are always away for christmas 

If you do decide to set up addieconversions.co.uk let me know :wink: 

well done on the job


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words 

We'd like to attempt a self build at some point in the future based on a VW Crafter or similar but at the moment I'm happy with our Twin only a few little livable niggles remain!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Fitted our Waste Tank connection and is a massive imporvement on standard.

Fitted two brackets to a piece of wood which was secured to the chassis with a butterfly bolt through one of the holes. It was then sealed with no more nails for extra support.

The rear cable tie isn't really needed but might as well remain, the front one is as the assembly is quite weighty. I suspect that I will create a small metal bracket on an L shape to fix to the chassis rail to make a much neater job as at the moment I'm not happy with the finish - but functionally it's great.

It doesn't hang any lower then the habitation step and the red handle retracts upwards when closed, it's also close to the edge of the van which means lining up over a grid is much easier.










Parts were:

RW40UNTH1Q (40mm Union) - £5.35
MDT040 (40mm megadrain tap) - £12.98
NIFELB040 (40mm elbow hose) - £5.45

+ a short length of 40mm drain pipe I already had.


----------

